# Jumpsuits/Rompers?



## Karren (Apr 2, 2010)

Do you own and wear jumpsuits or rompers?


----------



## magosienne (Apr 2, 2010)

As a kid i wore a couple of jumpsuits, but i don't really like them so i don't.


----------



## heartofdarkness (Apr 2, 2010)

The trouser one looks kinda nice, but it wouldn't work for my weird figure so I'd never buy one.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Apr 2, 2010)

I think they do look good on tall thin women, who also have an attitude to pull it off. I don't think it would look good on me cause i am not that tall and average built.


----------



## honeymomo (Apr 2, 2010)

I love jumpsuits and rompers. It reminds me of the 70s. I think it's also nice mixed with vintage.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 2, 2010)

I am very long waisted - one piece suits are incredibly uncomfortable on me.

But I think they can look great on the right person.


----------



## Lucy (Apr 2, 2010)

i love the shorts ones, i couldn't pull off the full legged ones, they'd drown me.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 2, 2010)

I think ropers are cute especially going to the beach.


----------



## Vivre.Votre.Vie (Apr 3, 2010)

I think the right styles are cute on the right type of body.

I bought denim rompers yesterday and love them!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 4, 2010)

I dont own any, i have wanted on for the longest time, but i know that i realisticly will not wear it.

I also have a really long torso, with short legs so i would have to get something much wider than i need for it to fit me length wise


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 4, 2010)

I think they make my hourglass figure look fat, so I don't wear them. I think they can look good on some people but most of the girls I've seen wearing them can't really pull them off tbh..


----------



## nicolebridges (Apr 5, 2010)

I love the black one, it's really great. Not sure about the colors on the second one..


----------

